# Glycerine stockists



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

This probably applies to other manufacturers too.

It says in the handbook to put Glycerine on the rubber seals, have tried other things over the years(olive oil, talc, spray oil etc) but they still stick.

Called in the car shop yesterday and they had never heard of it, does anybody know where it can be bought, and is it cheap?

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

coppo said:


> does anybody know where it can be bought, and is it cheap? Paul.


Hi Paul

Boots the chemists.

Very cheap.

>> See here <<

Dave


----------



## T4VW (Dec 29, 2010)

Cookware shops like Lakeland. Think Tesco might also do it in their cake / baking aisle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Try this site.
www.reagent.co.uk/chemicals/glycerol/glycerol-glycerine-tech.html?gclid=CPX8-ZjPkaYCFcse4QodcAebYg

Dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I put glycerine in my Icing to stop it going too hard.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Cheers guys, many thanks

Boots on the way home tonight for me then.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I use Vaseline.

For the windows, I mean.    :?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

747 said:


> I use Vaseline.
> 
> For the windows, I mean.    :?


Tried it but they still stick, interested to know what this Glycerine stuff does :roll:

Paul.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

747 said:


> I use Vaseline.
> 
> For the windows, I mean.    :?


Marlon Brando recommended butter


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Which rubber seals are you refering to ?

I personally find silicon spray works well & can also be used on the Thetford cassette seal & mechanism.

Not sure about using Vaseline 8O on anything containg natural rubber. Natural rubber & hydrocarbon derivatives dont mix.

D.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Or silicone grease, tends to stay put longer than the spray from what I've found? Plumbers merchants for a small tub that lasts years!

Jason


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

davesport said:


> Which rubber seals are you refering to ?
> 
> I personally find silicon spray works well & can also be used on the Thetford cassette seal & mechanism.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,
I'll go along with Dave and Grizzlyj's silicone spray/grease suggestion.

When serving in Cyprus, we used Ambersil silicone spray to protect our two Inflatable Gemini Rescue Dinghies, engines and components, from salt water corrosion. 3 in1 also do a silicone spray that covers a multitude of jobs.
I think that JTF is the cheapest, with Screwfix coming in a close second.

I have also used silicone grease on car door seals over the years, to no detriment, as far as I am aware. It is the same grease used on Breathing Apparatus Masks, so it had to be good stuff. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Glycerine*

I agree with Davesport, Scilicon spray which is easy to buy from Wurth but the easiest way i have found is to use a candle and simply rub it on the seal. Its also good for making draws open and close soothly

Phil


----------

